# question about my SONS honda trx 90



## goose750 (Feb 27, 2009)

starter went out for the 2nd time and have new one on order . but in the meen time ive been push starting , roll this thing about 1 revoulation and starts . but today roll it nothing ,wont hit a lick ,of course on a 06 no rope , wondered why all the sudden dead checked fuse , changed plug still nothing . kind of hard for me to check fire while push starting. any advice is greatly needed , thought some one on here might have same bike . switch on handle bar is (on )checked this first cause ya never know . also when i first tried to start and it did , well very suprised cause i had a 2002 trx 90 rope start and it had a neutral saftey switch that prevented it from push starting . thanks alot !!!!!


----------

